# 34/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Feb 7, 2011)

Time for this week's theme. Mike (LOVEMYLABXS) suggested this one. Thanks Mike! 

A BRIDGE

Same rules... Gotta be taken and submitted between now and next Monday night at 8:00 PM. Only submit one photo... blah blah blah... See the original rules post at the link below if you have questions or aren't sure of what they are. 

RULES ARE HERE


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 8, 2011)

Once again I took to many mushin shots but decided to go with this one of the BRIDGE over the Spokane River


----------



## cornpile (Feb 9, 2011)

*Inverness Bridge*


----------



## Browtine (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey ya'll, I'll probably be offline for a few days. My modem took a dive on me and every time I try to deal with ATT it's a nightmare, so... not sure when I'll be back online without borrowing access like I am right now. I'm leaving Mike (Lovemylabxs) and Hoss in charge of the challenge (hoping they're still good with that since it's been a while since I talked to them about being back-ups!). 

Hopefully ATT will surprise me and get on the ball... Until then ya'll have fun and color inside the lines for my replacements.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 9, 2011)

Browtine said:


> Hey ya'll, I'll probably be offline for a few days. My modem took a dive on me and every time I try to deal with ATT it's a nightmare, so... not sure when I'll be back online without borrowing access like I am right now. I'm leaving Mike (Lovemylabxs) and Hoss in charge of the challenge (hoping they're still good with that since it's been a while since I talked to them about being back-ups!).
> 
> Hopefully ATT will surprise me and get on the ball... Until then ya'll have fun and color inside the lines for my replacements.


 

Chris I got some ideas so if Hoss can keep the raines on the rules I'm more then happy to try and come up with ideas for the next CHALLENGE . I just hope more folks will enjoy and want to try my ideas I find it's fun having to think each week about a certain shot that needs to meet the CHALLENGE idea each week.

Once again Chris thanks  for handling this so far .


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 9, 2011)

*Musical bridge*

Just a little different take on the theme!


----------



## cornpile (Feb 9, 2011)

Heck of a take on it ,Dawg.Great idea


----------



## carver (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow Dennis, that's thinking outside the box.Great shots everybody.Been very busy,Here's mine. 107 year old"Hermi's Bridge".Vinings,Ga.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 10, 2011)

wvdawg said:


> Just a little different take on the theme!


 

Anyone else wonder how big his GRINN is when he's PICKIN   cool idea WV


----------



## Browtine (Feb 10, 2011)

I know it's in good hands with you Mike. You're GOOD PEOPLE! Thanks for covering. Hopefully I'll be back online in a few days. I sent you a PM about my dealings with ATT so far. Probably won't be back on until my internet at home is back on, so... thanks again!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 10, 2011)

Carver I like that shot got one sort of like it while I was out mushin BRIDGES maybe I'll post it up in another post later


----------



## carver (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks Mike,This small one lane bridge was the only way to cross the river for miles back in the day.It was renamed Hermi's bridge for Mrs. Hermi Alexander after she was killed by a drunk driver.Jerry


----------



## Browtine (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok, it went smoother with ATT than I expected. Actually got GREAT service this time with no hassle and no delays! Woohoo! 

Anyway, thanks again to Mike for bein' ready to step in and pinch hit for me. Means a lot to know I've got back-up ready to roll if needed.


----------



## stev (Feb 11, 2011)

Kinda a bridge, water bridge for grist mill house


----------



## Browtine (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice shots so far folks!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 11, 2011)

stev said:


> Kinda a bridge, water bridge for grist mill house


 
stev sure glad to see ya join in   Man that's a cool shot makes ya wonder what it's like when it's got water flowin thru it 

Stev that is rocks in the bottom right so are they there to help keep the wood from wearing out?


----------



## ronfritz (Feb 12, 2011)

*Jone's Bridge*

Here's a shot of the bridge in morning sun from the South side of the Chattahoochee.  Half the bridge is missing because it was "stolen" (aka illegally removed).


----------



## kc6bsm (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice shots everyone! Here is one that Mike and I came across when we took a drive over to Idaho.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 12, 2011)

Like my sweety said great shots all 

For everyone else you do realise ya don't have to have been involved in the whole CHALLENGE to join in at anytime just remember the rules....... only ONE pic and takin in the week of the that particular CHALLENGE. Give your mind and camera a CHALLENGE  

It really is fun and remember iffin you have any question  about the CHALLENGE or just how to post, take or anything just feel free to ask there are many good folks and like I always say any pic you take and post is more then likely a shot of something the rest of us haven't or won't get a chance to see


----------



## Niner (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's a snap of a little foot bridge in my neighborhood....


----------



## carver (Feb 14, 2011)

ronfritz said:


> Here's a shot of the bridge in morning sun from the South side of the Chattahoochee.  Half the bridge is missing because it was "stolen" (aka illegally removed).



Ron,I've caught a dump truck full of fish from under that old bridge.Super shot


----------

